# Summit rc raceway in Fort Wayne IN.



## Ovalracer21 (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone race at summit? I'm trying to find the rules for spec slash oval. They have nothing online as far as rules. If u know anything about it can you please help me? Thank you.


----------



## daver (Dec 12, 2001)

They pretty much follow Salva's rules. Esc is the hobbywing juststock & any Roar approved 13.5. They do allow the D3.5 motors. Anyone else feel free to chip in if my info isn't right.


----------



## Ovalracer21 (Dec 16, 2015)

Is that for mudboss or just slash?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Salva's rules are for Mud Boss, but I think I saw a posting where they had changed that. The spec Slash was very close to stock, but it may have been changed as well. I can't make that trip anymore and haven't kept up to date.


----------



## Ovalracer21 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, i havent raced there in 5yrs n tryin to get back in but seems everything has changed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## adfrch (Mar 7, 2016)

*newbie*

I have a traxxas stampede 4x4 can I participate in anything at summit? I live in churubusco...


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

adfrch said:


> I have a traxxas stampede 4x4 can I participate in anything at summit? I live in churubusco...


nothing indoor on the carpet. but when outdoor starts, you should be able to run.

as far as the spec slash on the oval, the rules are the same as the spec slash onroad. they are running the foam tires used by the mud boss class.


----------



## adfrch (Mar 7, 2016)

How do I find the rules?


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

adfrch said:


> How do I find the rules?


they used to be on the summit website. summitrcraceway.com. you could also contact Dave ( big_dave_man on here) or Mark at the track. i know the rules are posted there.


----------

